# "ZONOLITE" & "VERMICULTE" Insulation...



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is something for you guys to actually worry about and act on...

ZONOLITE INSULATION LURKS IN ATTICS HERE, ACROSS NATION - greatfallstribune.com

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/2002/04/29/fin_company_knew_of.html

Now, the BUSH administration has killed the EPA's strongest EMERGENCY warning about this stuff for the THIRD time!

I have two houses with this crap in the attics, 
One I vacuumed out when we put in new insulation,
One we just applied cellulose insulation over it.

It was used as home insulation between the 1930's and 1980's.

Either way, If I would have known this sooner, I would have worn dust masks and used a 'Sealer' to keep dust down when working in the attics!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

How do you know if your insulation is made from it?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Have a look in your attic.
If it's the 'Pellets' of the mineral, then you have it.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Ususally your local university can have it tested there where 2 kinds available 1 harmfull and one not....


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I worked in a Greenhouse set up and got really sick due to vermiculite in the soil mix- learned the hard way to wear face masks to keep from breathing it in. Would not want it in my attic or walls.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As far as asbestos content, we do several hundred homes a year, all vermiculite is tested. Less then 1% has tested to have asbestos in it. However, we always err on the side a safety an treat all of it as if it does contain asbestos.

The worst thing ta do is to vacuum it up with a shop vac, unless it is a hepa vac with all the proper filters, cause now ya just spread the dust all over. You should also wear tyvek suits so not to contaminate other areas when ya come outa the attic. There be a whole list of precautions an how to's on dealin with it. But the jest of it is to contain it as much as possible.

The dust isn't just from the insulation, it's collected over the years, best to wear a mask when disturbin any dust wheather er not there be vermiculite around. 

The sad thing is, the vermiculite has virtually no insulation value to it.


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> As far as asbestos content, we do several hundred homes a year, all vermiculite is tested. Less then 1% has tested to have asbestos in it. However, we always err on the side a safety an treat all of it as if it does contain asbestos.
> 
> The worst thing ta do is to vacuum it up with a shop vac, unless it is a hepa vac with all the proper filters, cause now ya just spread the dust all over. You should also wear tyvek suits so not to contaminate other areas when ya come outa the attic. There be a whole list of precautions an how to's on dealin with it. But the jest of it is to contain it as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Iagree. I test for asbestos and other harmful materials and using a regular vacuum is about the worst thing to do unless it has a hepa filter and all the seals have been checked prior to use. As a home owner (if you are) then you are legal to do with it what you will, whether you just pick it up by hand and toss it in the garbage is fine, unless your planning on renting it out. Why this is legal idk, but I would highly advise to go get it tested, 3 samples just to be sure and then take the proper steps on removal. Best of luck to you though either way.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

good FAQ here:

http://yosemite.epa.gov/r10/owcm.ns...e904088be202dcb788256966007d6428!OpenDocument

http://www.sizes.com/units/rvalue.htm


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

That stuff can be very dangerous if not handled correctly, and does not take a huge dose to cause cancer. Zonolite is a product of WR Grace and they managed to really contaminate Libby, MT with their mine.


----------

